# Delaware City Marina



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about Delaware City Marina? I'm curious what the max draft is...?

Thanks!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Labatt-

You can call them at:

Delaware City Marina, Inc.
302 Canal Street
Delaware City, DE 19706
302-834-4172

However, they do have a website, located here. It says that they have:



> Our draft at *low mean* is approx 12-20 feet to the channel and the mouth at low mean is 7.0 feet.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

From their website:
Quote
Delaware City Marina, Inc.
302 Canal Street
Delaware City, DE 19706
302-834-4172

2 miles north of the C&D Canal on the Delaware side. At green bouy #1, go port into the Delaware City Branch channel. Marina is approximately 1/4 mile down channel. Linear docks are on the starboard. Check current to determine approach. Call VHF 16 for assistance and assignment.

GPS: Lat. - 39.34.22
Long. - 75.35.25
VHF Channels: 16, 9
Reservations: YES
Transient Slips Avail.: 10
Total Slips: 100
Dock Type(s): Floating, linear
Dockside Services: Fresh Water, Pump Out
Shore Side Services: Restrooms, Showers, Laundry Services, Picnic Area, Public Phones, Within walking distance are groceries, playground, spirits, US Mail and restaurants
Pets Allowed: YES
Provisioning: Ice, Bait/Tackle, Boat Parts & Supplies
Office Services: Fed Ex
Transportation: Car Rental, Taxi

On Site Services Available

launch ramp nearby, repair gas & diesel on just about everything, light fiberglass repair, some electronics. Part ordered ASAP. Certified mechanical and painting.

Unquote

No mention of water depth. The chart shows a 5 foot spot just inside Fl G "1", then 6' in the Branch Channel (1983). 

I'd call them to confirm depths if you're planning to stop there.

Bill


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Arghh! I spent 5 minutes trying to find their website originally. I must just be tired. Thanks a ton!

We're in Tolchester tonight and we're hoping to get to the eastern end of the canal tomorrow. We had to stop because the 5/16" reef line we just had put in was slipping through the new clutches we put in, and we wanted to have the rigger who did the work come out and do it. That's a whole 'nuther story.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to help.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

dog,

Thanks for that info and reference. I'd found another website for them which was chatty, but not informative re: water depth.

If Labatt can confirm the water depth at the bar (near G Fl #1) is indeed 7' at MLW, that's very good to know, since this would be a convenient layover place sometimes.

Bill


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

It's been a while since I've been there, but from what I recall depth is not an issue. It's a long narrow channel with a long floating face dock to starboard. You have to make a 180 in the channel to leave. The tidal range is about 5'. A pleasant stop. Before entering the marinas channel, there is a turning basin with room for 2-3 boats to anchor.

Marc


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

*PS to the last reply*

As an afterthought, if the current is against you when entering the C&D, stop at Chesapeake City, then continue through when the current changes. In my opinion, this is a much better stop than Delaware City.

Marc


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I can confirm the water depth is 7' at the entrance and goes a few more feet deeper as you progress. It's going to be a very tight turn tomorrow to get out of here. They have you tie up parallel to shore. It's probably 60 feet across MAX (if not less) so I'm glad I had the single lever engine control put on!!

Just a note for Tuesday's in this sleepy town... most places are closed - the one restaurant (Crabby Dick's) and the ice cream parlor. There is a convenience store. Dockage is very expensive - $2/foot, but they are pretty nice people. They don't pay much attention to the VHF and are somewhat lackadaisical about answering the phone


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update and confirmation... Where are you headed to?


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Tomorrow we're planning on going south from here, around Cape May, and then, depending on the weather, we may continue offshore for an overnight sail (and the next day too) north to New York City. From there we'll be going to Yonkers, NY for a few hours, and then we'll be heading north to Albany to get the mast off in preparation for transit to Lake Champlain.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fair Winds Labatt...


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

WX looks pretty good to me for a run up the Jersey coast. Just some long-period 4-6' swells today. Mostly southerly winds, some Easterly and later Westerlies, and light to moderate through Fri. Then, becoming Northerly Friday nite (by which time it would be good to be in NY!).

Latest coastal forecasts here:

U.S. Coastal Waters Forecasts by Zone - East - Philadelphia/Mt. Holly, PA/NJ

Fair winds and dry bilges, Labatt! We hope to be following your track up the NJ coast in about a month.

Bill


----------



## sail975 (Apr 25, 2003)

*Delaware City and offshore NJ*

Watch out for overhead powerlines at Delaware City Marina. We've got ~60 mast and made it but it was VERY nerve wracking and I don't remember the tide. I recall asking for the clearance and them just being told not to worry about it. Everything indeed turned out fine.

If you can post information on your offshore passage off NJ I'd be interested. We plan on making that trip sometime, curious what kind of conditions you faced- wind and waves. Also what kind of time you were able to make and whether you sailed the whole way or motor sailed. How was the shipping traffic approaching New York harbour?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Because of fog (I'll put in another post) we ducked into Cape May. Those power lines were pretty close in Deleware City (58 ft mast) and we were pulled in close to them. We ended up pulling the boat back a few slips and then pivoting it around the bow and flooring it. Tomorrow we're going to go offshore and head up to NYC - Yonkers actually.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update Labatt. Have a good trip up to NYC tomorrow.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The fog will be worst tomorrow and Friday, be careful.


----------

